# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  PASTEL - PROBLEM WITH BACKUP RESTORE PROCESS

## MAC Acc

I have a problem restoring my backups.  Have done it successfully on my hard drive and external drive.

The error reads:

There is a problem with the restore process.  It could be caused by one of the following:
	The backup dis is not properly inserted into the selected drive.
	An incorrect backup disk is used.
	The backup disk is corrupt
	The hard drive is full
	An incorrect restore drive is selected

Does anyone know how to solve the problem

Thanks in advance

----------


## Neville Bailey

I suggest that you bypass Pastel's restore process and do the following:

Close Pastel and then, in Windows, rename the existing company folder to something else. Then right-click the backup file (which is a zip file) and select Extract All - this will create a new company folder. Open the company folder and look for a file named backup.txt and delete it. Make sure the new company folder is in your Pastel14 folder (where the original company was located).

You can then open the company in Pastel.

----------


## Tuna

Hi Neville,

I'm a newbie on the the forum and I'm not sure where to post my questions. My apologies for using another members thread to post my questions.

I have 2 questions.

1. How do I process an invoice with import vat in pastel?

2. What type of expenses is a Jerry can/ fuel container? The company purchases these only when they are needed, which can be once/twice in 2 years. I'm sure I can't allocate it to the fuel expense account. So do I create an expense account for it? And I kind of feel that it might be an asset too. Kindly advice


Anna

----------


## Neville Bailey

> 1. How do I process an invoice with import vat in pastel?


Create a GL line item on the invoice for the import VAT amount, and use the VAT code 100%. It does not matter which GL code you use, as the entire amount will be automatically allocated to the VAT Control Account, due to the 100% VAT code.




> 2. What type of expenses is a Jerry can/ fuel container? The company purchases these only when they are needed, which can be once/twice in 2 years. I'm sure I can't allocate it to the fuel expense account. So do I create an expense account for it? And I kind of feel that it might be an asset too.


It depends on the reason for the purchase of the cans, and how they are used. If they are used to contain fuel that is then sold, then I would allocate the purchase to something like consumables/packaging, for example.

----------


## Tuna

Thank you. We use the cans to store fuel for the generators and compactors that are used on our construction sites. So Packaging it is.

----------


## hitarth shah

> I suggest that you bypass Pastel's restore process and do the following:
> 
> Close Pastel and then, in Windows, rename the existing company folder to something else. Then right-click the backup file (which is a zip file) and select Extract All - this will create a new company folder. Open the company folder and look for a file named backup.txt and delete it. Make sure the new company folder is in your Pastel14 folder (where the original company was located).
> 
> You can then open the company in Pastel.


hi, Neville,
I have put my query on the forum but no answer till now.
I have the same question. I was using V17 and made a back up, which is in the .zip format.
what I have understood from the a m is : I right click on the last back up file & select *extract all* & select the v18 folder ( which I ate upgraded to, now ) to extract all the files. 
Pastel will make a folder of this company automatically ?? 

or

do I make a new folder with this company name & extract all the files of the .zip file back up in there ?

looking forward to your reply soonest

----------


## ErikaHuman

:Applaud:   Thanks this helped me a lot!!!!




> I suggest that you bypass Pastel's restore process and do the following:
> 
> Close Pastel and then, in Windows, rename the existing company folder to something else. Then right-click the backup file (which is a zip file) and select Extract All - this will create a new company folder. Open the company folder and look for a file named backup.txt and delete it. Make sure the new company folder is in your Pastel14 folder (where the original company was located).
> 
> You can then open the company in Pastel.

----------

